# Are These Reds Wild Or Tank Raised?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Can you tell if these are wild?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol.yep they're rbp. You'd have better luck sexing them than guessing if they're wild or tank raised. & why does it even matter anyhow?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

wow nice teeth on that guy


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Wildcaught or captive bred are (in most cases) impossible to ID from each other.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous Redbellies with nice colour







There is no way to know if they are wild caught or captive. What does it matter anyways, these are some nice looking fish!


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah the bright colors are more of an indication of place of origin. Cant remember but its either the brighter one's are from more southern or norther regions...cant recall though. Over the years I have noticed some differences from captive and wild. Inbreeding and other variables can cause smaller heads and smaller lower jaws. Generally when you see the more red/silver they are being SOLD as "wild" or called "super reds" they seem to cost a few bucks more then the orange/gold.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I think theyre tank raised because they look just like mine LOL.

they gotta be around 5-6 months old


----------

